# Prefilter sponge for Marineland Penguin 350



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I recently put my convict pair together in my 40 breeder, and am expecting eggs later this week. Does anybody know of any pre filters that would fit over the intake for Penguin 350's? I really don't want to purchase a sponge filter, as I don't have an airpump.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

You can get an air pump for like $10.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

TrashmanNYC said:


> You can get an air pump for like $10.


Yea I know. But the Penguin, I feel, does an excellent job at filtering the water. When I first got the tank, I went through a few filters until I found one that made the water clear. I would prefer to keep the Penguin running.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

There are a number of cheap ways to deal with this that will work quite well for the short term. One is to wrap the intake with net material from a fabric store. Like a dollar for a yard or so. Wrap it on and rubber band it will work. Another way is too just buy a spng like for Agua-clear filter or other brands and cut a slit in it to fit over the intake. A snug fit will expand and then hold itself on. This also has the advantage of taking longer to stop up than the net does.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> There are a number of cheap ways to deal with this that will work quite well for the short term. One is to wrap the intake with net material from a fabric store. Like a dollar for a yard or so. Wrap it on and rubber band it will work. Another way is too just buy a spng like for Agua-clear filter or other brands and cut a slit in it to fit over the intake. A snug fit will expand and then hold itself on. This also has the advantage of taking longer to stop up than the net does.


Sounds like some good alternatives. I will probably buy a sponge and cut a slit in it. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

A sponge works pretty good because it takes longer to stop up and then it is easy to pull off to squeeze out and reuse. Don't clean it in hot water, etc. as it will also collect some of the bacteria that helps us. Good luck.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I solvented this by wrapping a stocking around the intake. Seems like it works fine; doesn't decrease the waterflow at all.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Depending on how much stuff you have stirred and floating, you may need to watch for the stocking to stop up pretty quick. It has a fine mesh but will work for sure. No need to make it hard, so I often use what is handy.


----------

